# Door Hinges



## harleynut45 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi guys, new member. Need to replace driver side door hinges. Question is how do you get to the bolts? Does the fender have to come off? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Forgot to ad 67 Gto Joe


----------



## Yellow05Goat (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey there, welcome! This is the member intro section, you'll get a better response to your question by posting it in the restoration or technical section.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Also, this topic has been addressed several times here. Do a thread search for info. It's there! Yes, the job can be done just fine with the fenders on the car.


----------

